# Job Outlook



## attagirl

What is the job outlook in Italy. Are there some markets that have a lack of skilled workers? What are the basic beginning salaries? Where do you see the market moving to in the next few years.


----------



## Peterc

I have heard that with a big increase of the English language over there, there are a lot of bi-lingual opportunities but also lots of opportunities for English speakers catering for the tourism industry. I would be interested to hear more on this also as Italy sounds a nice place to live.


----------



## Guest

I am so glad to hear that - Hi-- I am new to this site and I am happy to have found it while browsing today.... I look forward to making new friends very soon. Planning to retire next year (early) and move to Italy (Liguria/Imperia province) - speak several languages (Italian, French, Arabic) and am thrilled to hear that there will be a need for that... uplifting news!
Sincerely
Sally


----------



## initaly

It all depends on what qualifications you have. Someone with a college degree can get a job much easier than an uneducated ex-con.


----------

